# Root cellar....in SW Louisiana!



## Melnic (Nov 29, 2013)

Gearing up to build a new home and want a way to preserve our harvest better...obviously in my area an actual root cellar isn't possible...our water table is like 6" (lol I'm not really sure but no basements in our neck of the woods  So how can I replicate these conditions? Could I dedicate a pantry with a dehumidifier or something? We will be growing quite a few foods that could use this storage method so I would love to hear some ideas. Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Homesteading Today


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Traditional root cellars are cool damp and dark. Temps stay between 50 and 60 * F.Build one in your barn,garage or even in the house by adding a lot of insulation to a room without windows. An air conditioner can be used to maintain the level of heat/cool you want but I'd certainly study up on the humidity needed to properly store each vegetable.


Wade


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a room as my pantry, cement floor, rock outside wall,no heat, an opening near floor lets in cool air. This area also keeps all my potatoes,squash ect. My onions are kept else where,they like it dryer than this area. Tho I have kept them in the area,they want to sprout. You could build a area outside and mound soil over the top.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

build it above ground and mound dirt up over it...creating a hill.or go down as far as you can then mound it up.

earthbag cellar


----------

